# Police recruitment



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Guys.

Anyone aware if any of the fine canadian police forces are planning international recruitment drives in the near future?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

i dont know about recruitment drives, however you can still apply.

are you already police in the UK?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

belcher said:


> i dont know about recruitment drives, however you can still apply.
> 
> are you already police in the UK?


You have to be a citizen or PR to apply, unless some branch is running an international recruitment effort.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And lots of them are having a hiring freeze... At least, that was what a foreign trained police officer told me. He had finished his police academy here in the Greater Toronto Area and had to wait long time before they actually offered him a job. (almost 2 years, I think)


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I basedmy info on the Edmonton police site, it's very possible it's old info but. Sorry if I mislead


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think it's a problem to apply, the problem is the hiring itself. He could do his training and finished it succesfully, and than you are on a waiting list. Sometimes for a long time. At least, here in the GTA. 
But maybe, if you are having very specialised qualifications/skills...



> Responding to a question at 53 Division’s annual general meeting, Sloly said the force is bracing for a hiring freeze and the loss of 200-plus police officers through attrition.
> 
> The freeze is one of several cost-cutting measures the service is taking after Mayor Rob Ford requested a trimmed-down 2012 police budget.


Hiring freeze won't affect patrol: Police - TownNEWS - MyTownCrier.ca - the online home of Toronto's Town Crier Group of Community Newspapers


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

By coincidence, I saw this advertisement:
http://careers2.hiredesk.net/viewjobs/JobDetail.asp?Comp=Hrps&sPERS_ID=&TP_ID=1&JB_ID=&PROJ_ID={24992251-E793-43B8-A716-40C0A2920C09}&LAN=en-US&BackUrl=ViewJobs/Default.asp
But you need to be entitled to legally work in Canada, and you need to have a Canadian OACP certificate.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Firstly, I am a serving PC in GMP and have been in for 10 years. 
Secondly, I did apply to edmonton...weeks after they decided to stop international recruitment!

EVHB, the link you sent doesnt seem to work, could you resend please or give me an idea what website you were looking at.

Thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They were hiring police constables.
Go to google.ca and copy this:
'careers2.hiredesk.net police constable'
This will bring you to the results. 
I will copy one of the descriptions:


> Category Uniform
> City Halton Region
> Province Ontario [ON]
> Country Canada [CA]
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have copied the long long (not working) link into tinyurl:
TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL


----------



## matt_fitzy (May 24, 2012)

I too am looking to transfer, I am currently serving in NSW Australia with 6 years experience. I am in the process of obtaining permanent residence as I have married a Canadian. We are planning to move to Vancouver at the end of next year. 

I would be interested to hear from any Aussie or UK expats who were serving Police officers in Australia and moved to Canada to join? From what I have read I will have to start from scratch again though, which I am ok with. Vancouver is such a great city


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Matt I was a police officer in the uk and moved to Vancouver last year. At that point there was zero recruitment in the Vancouver police dept as they had staffed up for the Olympics and few had left. That may have changed but they has disbanded the recruitment team. To work for the RCMP you have to be a citizen. I left policing but if you email the vpd from their website you should get a reply and an update. Make sure to mention any specific skills or experience you have. I was just a beat bobbie. Good luck anyways it is a great city.


----------

